# New Caribe and Piraya



## srt4val (Dec 8, 2004)

what do you think?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Your P's look good...I love the colors on the Piraya.


----------



## srt4val (Dec 8, 2004)

I separated them the caribe is a bit bigger, and has already killed two smaller reds, dont want to lose him.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

great fish


----------



## srt4val (Dec 8, 2004)

thanks the piraya is from the man Pedro


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That is one of the thickest piranhas I have seen! Especially for how short it is.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

lookin good, what else is in the tank?

piraya would definately be the only pygo for me if i get pygo's again, such a beautiful color


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

just one word:

Great!!


----------



## srt4val (Dec 8, 2004)

For now all I have is one piraya and a couple of reds, eventually I will get rid of the reds and get more piraya


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice fish, One of them look like a slow grower though (pic 3), If u look how big the eyes are compared to the head


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Very nice P's you have. Love the piraya.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

nice piraya man.....get a tern with it...they will look even better


----------



## srt4val (Dec 8, 2004)

thanks I am looking for a tern, hopefully someone sells me one soon


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice pics there guy,thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------

